# [Dos] Batchscripte mit Zeilenumbruch



## The_Rave (7. Januar 2012)

Also man kann ja um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen und nicht endlos lange Zeilen zu haben einen Zeilenumbruch einbauen mit ^.

Nun hab ich aber ein Problem wenn Anführungszeichen in der Zeile stehen funktioniert das nicht so richtig. Also eine Batch Datei erstellt mit folgendem Inhalt.


```
echo "test" ^
" und noch ein test" ^
" und noch einer"
```

Ausgabe:

```
"test" " und noch ein test" ^

C:\>" und noch einer"
Der Befehl "" und noch einer"" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.
```

Weiß einer warum das nicht funktioniert bzw. nur beim ersten Mal? Und was man machen kann damit es funktioniert?


----------



## deepthroat (9. Januar 2012)

Hi.

Batch hat einige sehr irrwitzige Quoting und Escape Regeln.

Versuch's mal so:

```
echo "test" ^
" und noch ein test^" ^
" und noch einer"
```
Gruß


----------



## The_Rave (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub das ja nicht. Das funktioniert tatsächlich. Um so irrationaler wird es wenn man bedenkt das der Trick nach dem ersten Zeilenumbruch noch nicht nötig ist. Da fällt einem nichts zu ein.

Dankeschön.


----------

